# ROTTERDAM | CasaNova + The Muse | 110m | 36 fl | 75m | 24 fl | U/C



## Eric Offereins

An unequal twin tower project, designed by Barcode Architects in the Wijnhaveneiland area, close to Up:town and The Terraced Tower.
So yes, this area will get quite dense.
The buildings will be connected at their base for parking and other shared amenities.
Casanova has a triangular floor plan.

The Muse is already under construction for a while, but the demolition of the neighboring site of Casanova is almost done.
The tower should see the start of contruction early next year. 

Some renders:













































web site:
https://casanova-rotterdam.nl/architectuur

Update of today:


----------



## Guusbok

Fantastic update!!


----------



## Eric Offereins

Another render released:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Some interior pics: 


































source:
https://casanova-rotterdam.nl/appar...-4sW0ojHkMU_qNZOr9oeu4u4KRVdYW7iZp645Zgiepf8M


----------



## Eric Offereins

another render from close: 









https://www.facebook.com/CasanovaRo...0625672664785/228202417907110/?type=3&theater


----------



## Eric Offereins

And another one: 



renterghem said:


> Deze vond ik ook wel aardig..
> 
> 
> trio by Renterghem, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

30 november:


----------



## Eric Offereins

8 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Update of yesterday. Demolition is almost completed. The construction of Casanova is expected to start in March. 




renterghem said:


> Untitled by Renterghem, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

19 January; ready to go.


----------



## Eric Offereins

3 february, pilling rig on site. :cheers::


----------



## Eric Offereins

Construction has started! :cheers:




Nobby Nick said:


> Eerste paal CasaNova is net de grond in gegaan!:banana::banana::banana:
> Op de tweede foto kun je tekst op paal zien.
> 
> Eerste Paal Casa Nova by Nobby Nick, on Flickr
> 
> Eerste Paal Casa Nova by Nobby Nick, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

9 february:


----------



## Eric Offereins

15 februari: 




























The Muse still has 3-4 floors to go before topping out:


----------



## Eric Offereins

24 february:


----------



## Eric Offereins

A new render released: 



renterghem said:


> https://tobewaxed.com/work/53/casanova


----------



## Eric Offereins

24 March, piling will go a lot quicker with 2 rigs.


----------



## Eric Offereins

30 March:


----------



## Eric Offereins

5 april:


----------



## Eric Offereins

28 april, still piling: 




























The Muse is almost completed. Scaffolding is coming down.


----------



## Eric Offereins

17 november:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Tower crane rising! 

taken this morning:


Jeff010 said:


> Hoppa... weer een kraan erbij!
> 
> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## Marin

Different camera angle.


The Muse by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

from the facebook page of Casanova: 









https://www.facebook.com/CasanovaRotterdam/photos/a.187995481927804/501831720544177/?type=3&theater


----------



## Eric Offereins

And today: 



Jeff010 said:


> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

24 november: 



















heavy rebar in the centre columns:


----------



## Eric Offereins

1 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins

7 december:


----------



## Marin

Taken yesterday, 11.12:


----------



## Eric Offereins

14 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins

22 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins

24 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins

January 1st update:  





































Happy new year to everone!  :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Today: 



Dwarf8 said:


> Vandaag nog even langs geweest en wat foto's gemaakt. Ze waren volop bezig met de bekisting van de kern (in het blauw dus). Een van de heren wist me te vertellen dat ze morgen de eerste stort van de kern gaan doen. Wordt in drie delen gestort, dan de verdiepingsvloer erop en dan weer de volgende laag kern in drie delen.
> 
> 
> _MG_0080 by Edwin Muller, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _MG_0085 by Edwin Muller, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _MG_0087 by Edwin Muller, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

taken today:



Jeff010 said:


> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

12 januari:


----------



## Eric Offereins

18 january:


----------



## Eric Offereins

26 january:


----------



## Eric Offereins

taken today: 



Nobby Nick said:


> De vloer gaat erin. Hopelijk gaat het vanaf hier een beetje sneller!
> 
> Untitled by Nobby Nick, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

Taken today: 



Jeff010 said:


> Untitledby Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

30 august:


----------



## Marin

CasaNova, 02.09:

CasaNova by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


CasaNova by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

5 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins

from the dutch forum this week:



Jeff010 said:


> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

my own pics from 13 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins

19 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins

taken today:



Jan Rotterdam said:


> View attachment 572201
> 
> De schuine wanden worden geplaatst. En bij de Muse worden met de rode kraan al een aantal weken beschadigde ramen vervangen. Lijkt me een kostbare zaak.


----------



## Eric Offereins

4 october:


----------



## Eric Offereins

View from above today, concrete columns in a triangular shape: 



Apollo13 said:


> Interessant hoe de kern wordt opgebouwd. Soort puzzel
> View attachment 593806


----------



## Eric Offereins

11 October:


----------



## Eric Offereins

16 October: 



Jeff010 said:


> Untitled by Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

nice view from above: 



@Life said:


> Via @hanswilschut
> View attachment 630147


----------



## Eric Offereins

My own pics of 18 October:


----------



## Eric Offereins

24 oktober: 










Behind the fence, the next floor is being built.









The mock up facade panels









With a little zoom:


----------



## Eric Offereins

31 October:


----------



## Eric Offereins

7 november:


----------



## Eric Offereins

some better views from above today: 



Dennisdennisdennis said:


> View attachment 750103
> View attachment 750105
> 
> 
> 
> bron: facebook.com


----------



## Eric Offereins

taken today:



Jan Rotterdam said:


> Vanuit Uptown:
> View attachment 754447
> 
> View attachment 754451


----------



## Eric Offereins

22 november:


----------



## Eric Offereins

28 november:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Update via Linkedin: 



@Life said:


> Kwam dit tegen op Linkedin, toch een leuk kijkje in de bouwput; (post)


----------



## Eric Offereins

5 december: 



















most of the progress is up there:


----------



## Eric Offereins

next floor done: 

QUOTE="renterghem, post: 171043734, member: 1120158"
Vloer van de 8e is gelegd.

Van FB:


----------



## Eric Offereins

13 december, 2nd tower crane installed:


----------



## Eric Offereins

20 december:





































facade material:


----------



## Eric Offereins

9 January:


----------



## Eric Offereins

One of the former crane operators from Zalmhaven has started on this project. Very helpful to get more pics from above. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348185082079703042


----------



## Eric Offereins

Another close up shot:




renterghem said:


> Bron: Fb Bewoners Casanova Rotterdam


----------



## Eric Offereins

Taken today, with the CoolTower in the background: 



@Life said:


> Bron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 968747


----------



## Eric Offereins

24 january:


----------



## shakeltown

i like the proportions


----------



## Eric Offereins

some views from above today: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353981221928378368
Good progress on the floor. Lots of stuff going on. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354033094525902848


----------



## Eric Offereins

Rather complicated stuff really. Lots of cross bracing to counter the outward forces:  










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354397642990759937


----------



## Eric Offereins

31 January:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Concrete pouring has started,

Jheronymus! said:
Weet iemand hoe lang dat beton moet harden voordat men kan gaan stapelen?



> update van de aannemer:
> 
> 
> Vandaag wordt de negende verdiepingsvloer van de CasaNova gestort.
> 
> Dit is een mooi moment om stil bij te staan, daar met deze 435 mm dikke betonvloer constructief de complexe taille van het gebouw wordt beëindigd. Dit zal de basis gaan vormen voor de driehoekige toren. Vanaf hier worden de in het werk gestorte kernwanden, doorgezet met de stalen kernkist.


----------



## Eric Offereins

almost done: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357307489381994496


----------



## Eric Offereins

First new column on top of the floor: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357614775467986946


----------



## Eric Offereins

Picture from the facebook page of the residents. Cold and a few inches of snow:


----------



## Eric Offereins

14 February:


----------



## Eric Offereins

17 February: 










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362011712946401283


----------



## Eric Offereins

10 april:


----------



## Eric Offereins

Quarrying the facade materials: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381285869328470018


----------



## Eric Offereins

today, 14 April:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382220678955425792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382220347630612480


----------



## Eric Offereins

17 april:


----------



## Eric Offereins

20 april:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384419027741708288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384488437047308288


----------



## Marin

CasaNova, 22.04:

CasaNova by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


CasaNova by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


CasaNova by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

25 april:


----------



## Eric Offereins

17th floor completed. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390255116519972865


----------



## Eric Offereins

9 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins

19 May: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394909265068969984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394973461219627009


----------



## Eric Offereins

23 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins

27 May, another floor completed: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397886831161655300

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397944622261977089


----------



## Eric Offereins

30 May: )




























Construction of the facade has started.


----------



## Eric Offereins

20 th floor reached. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1399628245528625153


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 31:*

Rotterdam - Holland by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

source:




__





Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]







www.funda.nl


----------



## sky_boy

I always have my doubts about the high-rise buildings that widen upwards. They often look heavy and squat


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ It won't become wider than what it is now. But I think the widening from the base is a nice touch.

20 june: 



















Lots of scaffold on the back side for the construction of the facade.


----------



## Eric Offereins

24 June, another floor completed:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408042407401340934
First cladding installed:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408037103720615940


----------



## Marin

CasaNova, 27.06:

CasaNova by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

22 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins

4 June.


----------



## hkskyline

6/7

CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr

CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

11 June:


----------



## Eric Offereins

14 June. The crane is coming down:


----------



## Eric Offereins

from the Dutch forum:




gedoogbeleid said:


> Meaui heur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat een verschil zo met 6 jaar geleden met die lelijke kantoorpandjes toen nog.


----------



## Eric Offereins

3 July:


----------



## Marin

04.07:


CasaNova by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


CasaNova by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## mileymc1

So simple yet elegant. Much better than these tacky rain screen talls going up!

Can't beat quality stone or glass.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Taken yesterday:


----------



## Eric Offereins

7 August:


----------



## Eric Offereins

20 august:


----------



## Eric Offereins

28 August:


----------



## Eric Offereins

10 september: 




















from some distance (source: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda] )


----------



## Eric Offereins

25 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins

8 October: 





































The entrance:


----------



## Eric Offereins

15 October:


----------



## Marin

CasaNova, 19.10: 


CasaNova, Rotterdam by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

from: Je bent bijna op de pagina die je zoekt [funda]


----------



## Eric Offereins

13 November:


----------



## Eric Offereins

26 november:


----------



## Elster

Thank you, really modern elegant with nice cladding.


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ I'm glad they used natural stone for the cladding.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Casanova is pretty much completed. A few facade panels still missing but the first residents have moved in. 




Momo1435 said:


> 9-12-2022
> 
> 
> CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CasaNova Rotterdam by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

COMPLETED


view from a balcony:










source: Wauw! Zo’n balkon wil iedereen toch?


----------



## 8y8

And what a view this is 

This is another good example of a simple design with a twist and a great addition for Rotterdam.


----------

